# Ciudades de la Region Puno



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

se vee bien juli en las fotos aunque me parecen un poco antiguas pues la parte del Coliseo ahora esta lleno de casas


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> se vee bien juli en las fotos aunque me parecen un poco antiguas pues la parte del Coliseo ahora esta lleno de casas


mejor foto antigua
ya me imagino que tipo de construcciones son


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*



























​


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

*saludos...interesante el tema......

pero yo quedria saber 2 cosas para hacer aportes:

1. como se crea un archivo como este creado para mostrar fotos...............y

2. como se suben las fotos al archivo o carpeta ........

por favor me ayudan con los pasos si no es mucha molestia gracias


pd: mas pronto mejor para hacer mis interesantes aportes a este foro.................*


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ ¡¡¡Que bravos los que se bañan en el lago!!!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tauser6 said:


> *saludos...interesante el tema......
> 
> pero yo quedria saber 2 cosas para hacer aportes:
> 
> ...


HOLA TE AYUDO

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270829


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

jocho said:


> ^^ ¡¡¡Que bravos los que se bañan en el lago!!!


al mediodia no pasa naa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante thread, Juli sin duda tiene mucho potencial, con un mejor orden se aprovecharias el hermoso marco natural que lo rodea.


----------



## ABJONATHAN (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hola ALTIPLANO.

No había visto este tema. las fotos que colgaste son hermosas en especial las de JULI. Espero conocer algún día esos antiguos y bellos templos.

Gracias por los continuos aportes y felicitaciones.

Saludos *


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ABJONATHAN said:


> *Hola ALTIPLANO.
> 
> No había visto este tema. las fotos que colgaste son hermosas en especial las de JULI. Espero conocer algún día esos antiguos y bellos templos.
> 
> ...


gracias por el reconocimiento
tus aportes tambien son muy buenos

en un proximo viaje que hagas
me gustaria que subas a huajsapata y tomes varias fotos desde el cerrito


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

se ven muy bonitas las ciudades de Puno, me quedé sorprendido de ver esas hermsosas iglesias y el precioso legado arquitectónico de la época colonial.


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tauser6 said:


> ...


hola
vas a subir fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*



























​


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*



























​


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE JULI:*



















​


----------



## ABJONATHAN (Dec 29, 2011)

ALTIPLANO said:


> gracias por el reconocimiento
> tus aportes tambien son muy buenos
> 
> en un proximo viaje que hagas
> me gustaria que subas a huajsapata y tomes varias fotos desde el cerrito


*Ya lo hice  

Tome fotos de huajsapata al anochecer, pronto las subo en el tema de Puno, pero antes subiré otras.

Saludos *


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

seee.....al fin subi mi primera foto....ahora no paro hasta lagear la pagina........bueno ni tANTO..............


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

LA FOTO QUE SUBI ES EL CAMINO DE JULI A POMATA..........UNICO EL PAISAJE....


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

LA FOTO ANTERIOR ................DETALLE DE LA IGLESIA DE POMATA.....
LA DE ABAJO ALTAR DE LA IGLESIA SAN PEDRO EN JULI.......












SUFICIENTE POR HOY.............HAY NOS VEMOS---


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

esos detalles de la iglesia de POMATA espectacular


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ABJONATHAN said:


> *Ya lo hice
> 
> Tome fotos de huajsapata al anochecer, pronto las subo en el tema de Puno, pero antes subiré otras.
> 
> Saludos *


y las fotos que prometiste

saludos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE YUNGUYO:*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE YUNGUYO:*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ahora fotos de otras ciudades


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos con azangaro


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

esta es una foto antigua que corresponde a TINTIRI


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

seguimos con azangaro


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lindos pueblos. Que ganas de invertir para dejarlos pitita. Tienen un montón de potencial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esos templos son preciosos! Las ultimas dos fotos parecen postales, sin exagerar. 


Esto si es un 'epic fail'. Bloquearon el paso peatonal, complicando el paso para aquellos que se movilizan en silla de rueda. Nuestro pais necesita autoridades con criterio y, sobretodo, educacion.


ALTIPLANO said:


>


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

muy buenas las fotos ALTIPLANO, me parece que si pensamos mas desentralizacion Regional deveriamos pensar en Azangaro es la puerta para la selva del Candamo y tiene una via casi en buen estado a Ayaviri y a Huancane


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Amigos, ¿cómo se llama la iglesia que aparece en las dos últimas fotografías, en medio de un paisaje tan gélido como fascinante?


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

J Block said:


> Esos templos son preciosos! Las ultimas dos fotos parecen postales, sin exagerar.
> 
> 
> Esto si es un 'epic fail'. Bloquearon el paso peatonal, complicando el paso para aquellos que se movilizan en silla de rueda. Nuestro pais necesita autoridades con criterio y, sobretodo, educacion.


bueno tienes razom

aunque pienso que tal vez hicieron eso considerando que la calle no es muy utilizda por los vehiculos...ademas en ese lugar me parece que no existen personas discapacitadas que usen sillas de ruedas...bueno eso creo


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

J Block said:


> Esos templos son preciosos! Las ultimas dos fotos parecen postales, sin exagerar.
> 
> 
> Esto si es un 'epic fail'. Bloquearon el paso peatonal, complicando el paso para aquellos que se movilizan en silla de rueda. Nuestro pais necesita autoridades con criterio y, sobretodo, educacion.


ahora si fuera una ciudad mas grande con mayor movimiento 
la cosa si es seria


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

ALTIPLANO said:


> esta es una foto antigua que corresponde a TINTIRI


*TINTIRI - AZANGARO*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

la iglesia colonial de tintiri esta siendo restaurada


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Dimas de Porres said:


> Amigos, ¿cómo se llama la iglesia que aparece en las dos últimas fotografías, en medio de un paisaje tan gélido como fascinante?


ES LA IGLESIA COLONIAL DEL *DISTRITO DE SAN ANTON* EN LA PROVINCIA DE AZANGARO, REGION PUNO


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*MAS FOTOS DE AZANGARO*


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

La iglesia de Tintiri parece que estuviera en el medio de la nada en el medio oriente.
Muy bellas iglesias.


----------



## totenkopf (Mar 15, 2011)

Juli y Yunguyo se ven verdees! me gustan


----------

